# Crappie fishing defined



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Trip today was a big goose egg on the crappie as water temps are still too cold. But we did get many yellow perch and about 18 of these odd looking green trout.. 



















Capt Mike


----------



## fishinNuT (Apr 11, 2009)

we been catchin em at lake norman in NC in 20 ft of water. water temps in the high 50s.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Jordan Lake*

We caught some last week at Jordan Lake in NC. They were all slam full of eggs. All were caught on minnows in 20-21 feet of water. Water temps were 56-58 on the surface. Probably colder on down. 

Gonna wait a week or so and try it again. Snotty weather kept me off the lake this weekend. Headen to the beach next weekend. Will try again next week.

Darin


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Water temps here are 46-48 right now.. was 53 last week. 

Capt Mike


----------

